# Brooklyn?



## Pocahontas425 (Aug 12, 2003)

Does anyone know if there are any support groups in Brooklyn, NY?Thanks,Leslie


----------



## Gimmeyotummy (Jul 28, 2003)

No, but I am in Queens and I would love to start one with you--shall we?


----------



## faith13 (Jul 29, 2002)

i also live in queens and im interested in a support group


----------



## Jeff10023 (Sep 28, 2003)

Hello there...I live on the upper west side of Manhattan. Although I am not in queens or brooklyn, I am also interested in any ibs support groups. I'd love to know if anything gets started up. Of course, whether or not my ibs permits me to make the trip to brooklyn or queens is another matter.Jeffjeffbelkin###hotmail.com


----------

